# Hopeful for a pregnancy after a m/c



## Robertsgirl

Hello everyone I am new here..February 14th 2011 I was six weeks pregnant and found out I was going to miscarry,all they saw on the ultrasound was the sac and I had begun to bleed, this news was devastating for my husband and myself, I had three healthy pregnancies and I never thought about how high the chances of miscarriages are, My husband and I have no children together and I would love to have a child with my soul mate, my ex was horrible to me through my pregnancies, I would NEVER wish this on any one.
I stopped bleeding March 7th, we are trying again, the waiting is driving me crazy, I have read that many are futile right after a m/c I bought some LH strips but I don't even know when to test as I have not had a period since the m/c. I have moments where I am okay but always in the back of my mind is that emptiness this cloud of depression that fallows me everywhere...Any way I'm always looking up information tricks on how to conceive, what to do, what not to do, how to tell when the best time to try is, I have also been charting my temperature, my cervix and fluid, if any on has and advise any information or if you just want to share your story anything helps, and I'll keep writing about my situation and venting my feelings, my heart is broken and I feel it wont truly heal until I can have a healthy pregnancy I can't have the baby we lost but I just need to fill this emptiness that I lose sleep over...soon....It felt great to get that out.

Jaqueline :dust:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Jaqueline,

I am so sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing your story. Mine is similar to yours. I went in for my 8 week scan on 2.15 and doctors said that I would miscarry and to schedule a D&C. I choose not to but eventually miscarried naturally on 3.8.11. Heartbroken since we lost the twins but my fiance and I are ready to TTC. 
We can be TTC buddies, especially since I timing is so close. I haven't been charting though. 
Crossing my fingers for your success.


----------



## Robertsgirl

Oh double the loss I am truly sorry..So many friends in family have told me they have gone through similar situations I believe now we are lucky if it takes it's 50/50..Lets be TTC buddies I like that..I'm wishing you luck and praying for us that we will have a healthy pregnancy soon, lets keep in touch and know you can count on me, your not alone, neither of us are :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

I was only 5 weeks and couple of days when I started to M/C... I am still bleeding as we speak. My HCG started decreasing on Weds/Thursday of last week. My DH and I will be trying again when this is all over. I am not sure when I will get AF again due to the fact that I had bleeding the first day of my expected period on February 28th and the bleeding stopped on March 4th. I started bleeding again on this past Friday. I will just wait and see what happens I guess. I plan on buying ovulation tests when we are ready again if AF does not show her face.. Best of luck to both of you ladies.


----------



## Robertsgirl

Im so sorry JPARR01 for your loss, one thing I'll tell you is I am a very impatient person and it happened so fast I bled for 13 days it went surprisingly quick I went through a period where I could not even get out of the bed, and I was thinking all I want to do is sleep and let time go by so I can be done with this and get back what I lost, and here I am "trying" it will go by in no time, just do things to make yourself happy don't sit in the dark and plan for the future, go ahead and get those strips I bought mine when I was still bleeding as a matter of fact go to Amazon I paid $10.00 and got 30 Ovulation tests and 30 Pregnancy tests..Also I have read a lot about this and us ladies are super fertile after a m/c they call it a period your body must think you just had one so it goes ohhh it's time to release an egg...I'm taking 5mg of folic acid..Good luck I bet you will have a pregnancy soon let us know!!! 
<3 <3


----------



## vix1972

I had a mmc on 24 Jan at 12 weeks + 2 days. They found a large cyst at the same time which twisted my ovary and meant an operation a month ago where they also found endometriosis. Am just finishing my first AF since last october and have everything Xed that it will happen as I am getting on a bit. Physically I am doing well (so it seems) but mentally I am so angry at everyone. Not sleeping much either. Have now had 8 weeks off work with the whole situation and am so annoyed with my body for letting us down so badly :(


----------



## pink80

I went for my 12 week scan on Friday (11th) where they discovered that the baby hadn't developed - they don't know if it was a blighted ovum or that the baby died early. I decided to opt for the medical management route and I had the second lot of treatment on Monday which did its job, I'm still bleeding obviously but I think the majority of tissue came out on Monday. I have to go back for a scan on the 29th to check everything is clear, so I assume I have to wait until then before we can start trying again...

Sorry to all you ladies, this is the worst thing I have ever experienced - I wouldn't wish this on anyone xx


----------



## surferbabe

im sorry to hear of your loss .. i wasnt too far gone the 3rd time i m/c on 14th feb .. but the 1st i was 5 months and even though i didnt know i was pg it was a blow to my confidence and my heart. 
i am ttc now so can be another ttc buddy :) this month so far is negative as af showed horrible face this morning x 

msg me anytime x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Robertsgirl said:


> Oh double the loss I am truly sorry..So many friends in family have told me they have gone through similar situations I believe now we are lucky if it takes it's 50/50..Lets be TTC buddies I like that..I'm wishing you luck and praying for us that we will have a healthy pregnancy soon, lets keep in touch and know you can count on me, your not alone, neither of us are :hugs:

I never thought about the risk of miscarrying until I was faced with it. Thanks for the luck. Have you had your first AF since miscarrying yet? I haven't but not sure that I'll wait either.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Sorry for your loss JPARR01. I know what you are going through. Good luck with your journey as well.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey Vix, Pink and Suferbabe. Sorry to hear of your losses as well. Everyone's story is so touching. I wish you all the best of luck with TTC. I'm here if anyone needs to talk.


----------



## JPARR01

When my DH and I started TTC I never thought that a M/C would happen to me... but it did. Best of luck with everyones journey to a BFP!!!!!

@Robertsgirl- I have such a hard time reading the OPK strips that have the lines on them.. I swear by the "Happy Face" OPK sticks..


----------



## Robertsgirl

Us girls have to stick together, and this is I'm sure is the hardest thing we will have gone thro, second will be how fast our babies will grow..And I can't wait to see it!!! I am totally going to soak up every second of being pregnant, knowing what could come of it, and when I see that little tiny heart beating I will have tears of joy. This is probably a silly question but what is AF Blu_Butterfly? @surferbabe thank you for sharing your story, I am so sorry for your loss, I am happy all is moving along your almost there keep positive, and I am here to chat any time :) @pink80 that's horrible I can't imagine the grief this will make you very strong it will for us [email protected] please update on your health, and its okay that your angry I was angry with myself I felt like I let my husband down and we made the mistake of telling his children and mine, and everyone else we new :( And they said it was not me but I still can't help but wonder what happened could I have done something different, my heart and prayers go out to you all :) <3 <3


----------



## Robertsgirl

JPARR01 Happy face?? I like it, where do you get those? I use the lines dip in a cup strip..lol and it can be hard to read, but be careful, the day after I stopped bleeding I tested and got a positive found out it was just the left over hormones from my failed pregnancy..I tested two days after and got a negative and I think I'll start testing today at the same time and they say not to drink too much and do it later in the day...and just to be safe, have sex every other day..my big problem right now..and this is embarrassing, but I seem to have a dry issue...The sperm safe lub is costly, so I'm shopping around for something, intercourse can be painful with this..sucks I missed a few chances..maybe :(


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Jaqueline. AF = Aunto Flow, period. I had to learn the lingo too. Still learning actually. There is a post that has all of the acronyms spelled out. It'll help you learn what everyone is talking about. When I first got here I thought everyone was speaking a foreign language lol. 

And the dry issue, I believe is a result of the hormone fluctuations. I'm getting ready to say entirely too much but, here it goes - tell your DH to spend more time teasing, tasting and arousing you (I can't believe I actually wrote that) but it works! Natural body fluids work as the best lubricant. 

I haven't been using OPK strips. My finance and I want to just have sex and test for pregnancy. Kinda flightly right? But he thinks (and I agree) that all of the testing, measuring and etc. makes it feel less like romantic, love making and more like "operation: make a baby." We want to have a baby but dont want to stress ourselves out trying to get it down to an exact science.

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Thanks Blu :)I like your thinking on that..lol..im blushing, but it's true...its dry but it seems like also its clumpy like glue (very painful) I'll see how it goes tonight..more fourplay I like it! lol...I am so happy I'm working at home today I feel so queasy I have lost my apatite completely,I called my Doctor to see if it's from the high dose of Floic acid I'm taking he said no, my step son was complaining of a stomach ache this morning I really hope I'm not getting sick :( we had plans for this 3 day weekend and the kids will be with their other parent. I have not had a period yet I heard it can take 30 days..but I have also heard we are very fertile after a m/c I think maybe because our bodies think they just had a period and it thinks ohhh better drop an egg..I hope I am right 30 days is way to long...So when are you two getting married? Robert and I got married October 1st 2010..I was excited I thought it would be neat, before my first ultrasound they thought I was due October 3rd, but this is how I learned my cycle must be way late because they did my first ultrasound and said it was so early I was only 3.2 and so the due date went to October 22nd and they could see the pregnancy nothing more and oh that it was not in the tube and see for some reason I felt from the beginning something was wrong..such a bummer I went and bought a baby bath duck and wrote on the bottom we are having a baby! and put it in the bubble bath I got the idea from him, before we got married I was staying the weekend he ran me a bath with candles I went in and found a bride duck and a groom duck..lol..thought I would do the same..Oh well I'll have to look up neat ideas to tell him the good news next time..I like your idea on the no stress :) Sorry I wrote a book..lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks for sharing! We are getting married on July 2, 2011. I went to the bridal shop and made an appointment to have my dress altered three weeks before the wedding date, expecting that I would be going on 7 months. My original due date was September 22. I heard it can take a while to get your period as well. Some people say we should wait until after that but I think its mostly for dating purposes. I mean, if our bodies aren't ready, it'll let us know right?


----------



## Robertsgirl

I believe so, that's what I have been reading, I'm sorry about your dress but I'm sure you will be a beautiful glowing bride :)


----------



## surferbabe

sorry i havent been talkative ladies .. finding it so hard atm .. my best friend (the one who shared her pg before my 3rd mc) has now decided she wants to have a quick wedding this year after i started asking her about ideas for my bridesmaids dresses.. its like i cant have anything ... i dont know if im being petty here tho :( just annoys me she decides to start ttc after i told her i had been ttc for 4 months .. then on her 1st month she falls :( ... now after canceling her wedding she said because of me talking about mine she wants to do hers when she is 6 months gone.. now i feel slightly betrayed and that i cant have any happiness as she will steal that too .. :(


----------



## baileykenz

so sos hun..
i use opks 3times a day but nothing :(
feeling like an alien at present...
gl to u xx


----------



## 1liz9

Robertsgirl said:


> JPARR01 Happy face?? I like it, where do you get those? I use the lines dip in a cup strip..lol and it can be hard to read, but be careful, the day after I stopped bleeding I tested and got a positive found out it was just the left over hormones from my failed pregnancy..I tested two days after and got a negative and I think I'll start testing today at the same time and they say not to drink too much and do it later in the day...and just to be safe, have sex every other day..my big problem right now..and this is embarrassing, but I seem to have a dry issue...The sperm safe lub is costly, so I'm shopping around for something, intercourse can be painful with this..sucks I missed a few chances..maybe :(

I see you're in the US like me...have you ever tried preseed? A lot of my friends/ family have and swear by it. They sell it at CVS (if you have those), but you can order online. It is safe when TTC. I will be using it this time around. 

I see you're a newlywed as well :thumbup: My husband and I were married in June. My wish is to be pregnant by then and have a baby right after Christmas (plan was pushed back). I recently had a D&C at 7+ weeks. I cannot wait to grow our family and begin trying again. 

Look up the preseed! I have some that I was planning on using the first time around but ended up falling pregnant before it arrived.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

baileykenz said:


> so sos hun..
> i use opks 3times a day but nothing :(
> feeling like an alien at present...
> gl to u xx

Sorry hun. Keep trying. Wishing you luck!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm in US and have CVS down the street from me. What's preseed?


----------



## 1liz9

It's a sperm friendly lubricant. If you go to their website you can find more. I will definitely be using it!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Felt what I'm describing as ovulation pains yesterday. My and my fiance dtd last night and will try again tomorrow. My hormones have increased my sex drive since the miscarriage, I think because I can't get enough all of a sudden.


----------



## JPARR01

Robertsgirl said:


> JPARR01 Happy face?? I like it, where do you get those? I use the lines dip in a cup strip..lol and it can be hard to read, but be careful, the day after I stopped bleeding I tested and got a positive found out it was just the left over hormones from my failed pregnancy..I tested two days after and got a negative and I think I'll start testing today at the same time and they say not to drink too much and do it later in the day...and just to be safe, have sex every other day..my big problem right now..and this is embarrassing, but I seem to have a dry issue...The sperm safe lub is costly, so I'm shopping around for something, intercourse can be painful with this..sucks I missed a few chances..maybe :(

The ones with the "Happy Face" are the Clear Blue Easy Digital OPK. They come in a box that says "1 month supply". So there is no guessing whether or not you have a positive. If it shows a happy face then its time to BD and no happy face you keep on testing.. Hope this helps... I will send you a link to where you can buy them... Amazon is the cheapest place.. but you can buy them in Walgreens etc.... but they are overpriced.


----------



## JPARR01

I am also not going to start testing until my levels are back down to ZERO... I go back on Monday for another blood test.. I was at 63.1 on Weds.. we will see.


----------



## surferbabe

evening ladies .. im having such a bad few days :( my suposed best friend (the one i mentioned the other day thats recently pg and rushing into her wedding) has blasted me today saying im being negative and bitter.. i have been in tears all afternoon .. when all i mentioned was the weather .. im seriously confused and upset .. and feeling like shit ,.. worst of all she had a cheap shot about me not understanding what its like to have pregnancy hormones.. and that iv upset her. :(

why is it that people who havent experienced a loss .. dont understand that we have feelings too ..


----------



## JPARR01

You have every right to be "negative" and "bitter". If that was one of my friends.... I have to be honest, I would tell her to go **** off... Now I might sound mean, but, people should not be treating there "friends" in a hurtful way. They are supposed to be your friend and understand and help you through things.. Wow, I must be in a bad mood today.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Awww. I'm so sorry you're experiencing such negativity from your friend. It is a lack of understanding what you are going through. Don't fret over it. Cheer up. We are here for you. Sidenote: a true friend would never intentionally attempt to make you feel inferior.


----------



## surferbabe

thank you ladies .. i got so upset last night that i actually had 3 glasses of wine .. and iv not drunk alcohol for over 7 months :( 
:( but she actualy made me feel bad about myself


----------



## Robertsgirl

Do not feel bad about that a little wine is good for you...In fact I am going to have a couple of glasses myself tonight..I heard you have a better chance to conceive while you are relaxed..so have a hot bath and drink some wine and relax :) We are all going through hard times and deserve to have some "me time" :)


----------



## Robertsgirl

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Felt what I'm describing as ovulation pains yesterday. My and my fiance dtd last night and will try again tomorrow. My hormones have increased my sex drive since the miscarriage, I think because I can't get enough all of a sudden.


Oh how exciting!!!! Let me know :):thumbup:


----------



## JPARR01

surferbabe said:


> thank you ladies .. i got so upset last night that i actually had 3 glasses of wine .. and iv not drunk alcohol for over 7 months :(
> :( but she actualy made me feel bad about myself

I made a post the other and talked about his exact same thing.. How I would feel guilty... The ladies reassured me here that I have no reason to feel guilty.. Hang in there hun!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Is it just me or is time going sooooo slow? It seems I have been waiting for ever, I thought for sure when I got my period I would be depressed but at this point bring it on, I am so warn out with the waiting game, I have nothing to go by it's horrible wondering like this so either I wanna get pregnant or get my period so I can try for baby... Everyone is pregnant at my church three are pregnant 4 just had babies every where we go pregnant women everywhere..Even our cat is pregnant LOL And I want a baby so bad but I am working hard on not making my husband feel under pressure that's hard to do.
How is everyone else doing with the adventure of TTC? I hope I am handling this well..sometimes I feel so down, and no matter what this little cloud little reminder is there..The other day I ate like 3 pickles and did what I used to do told myself " It's okay I am pregnant" and then I frowned at myself...ugh it was not supposed to end so fast all the excitement and happiness my husband would put his hand on my belly and say my little tiny baby, he called it our little bean that's how big we thought it was, and he would call or text me and say my pregnant wife, I miss all of that, after I found out all was lost I was still sick from the hormones I refused to eat my preggie pops he bought me...It hurt to much to even look at them..I feel stuck right now :sad2:


----------



## Sarah-Jane

Hi all, I'm new to this part of the forum and I just want to say, I'm so sorry to everyone that we have to meet on here :( I miscarried naturally last Tuesday (15/3) and stopped bleeding yesterday (22/3)... I know no one will know for definite but roughly when do you all think AF will show? I had a regular 28 day cycle before hand. My OH and I are both so ready to try again although it's soon but the docs said I had to wait til I had one period. I know we have to wait 2 weeks til we can dtd which isn't a problem but we're so impatient! Especially if we have to wait 6-7 weeks for AF and then wait for ovulation! Nurses and Docs may think they know best but I'd rather hear things from people who have experienced it and listen to other peoples plans for TTC after a miscarriage.
Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## Robertsgirl

Sarah-Jane said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this part of the forum and I just want to say, I'm so sorry to everyone that we have to meet on here :( I miscarried naturally last Tuesday (15/3) and stopped bleeding yesterday (22/3)... I know no one will know for definite but roughly when do you all think AF will show? I had a regular 28 day cycle before hand. My OH and I are both so ready to try again although it's soon but the docs said I had to wait til I had one period. I know we have to wait 2 weeks til we can dtd which isn't a problem but we're so impatient! Especially if we have to wait 6-7 weeks for AF and then wait for ovulation! Nurses and Docs may think they know best but I'd rather hear things from people who have experienced it and listen to other peoples plans for TTC after a miscarriage.
> Thanks for reading xxx

 Well Sarah-Jane, Sorry about your loss, I have heard so many stories of cases where they had a m/c and 2 weeks later they were pregnant again and the pregnancy was healthy..I found out I was m/c on 02/13...I stopped bleeding on the 28th of march...I'm starting to have cramps so I am hopeful, I think and this may be wrong but they would like us to wait to have one cycle so we have a better way of finding a due date, and maybe just a good run after all our bodies went through..So it does not hurt to start trying now..we have been trying so we will see I'll be okay if I get my period, I have started charting everything even taking a LH test strip every day..that may be a little much but I am desperate..Also I have heard it's about 30 days after the m/c before you get a period but we are all different, I hope this helped..good luck to you!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Robertsgirl said:


> Is it just me or is time going sooooo slow? It seems I have been waiting for ever, I thought for sure when I got my period I would be depressed but at this point bring it on, I am so warn out with the waiting game, I have nothing to go by it's horrible wondering like this so either I wanna get pregnant or get my period so I can try for baby... Everyone is pregnant at my church three are pregnant 4 just had babies every where we go pregnant women everywhere..Even our cat is pregnant LOL And I want a baby so bad but I am working hard on not making my husband feel under pressure that's hard to do.
> How is everyone else doing with the adventure of TTC? I hope I am handling this well..sometimes I feel so down, and no matter what this little cloud little reminder is there..The other day I ate like 3 pickles and did what I used to do told myself " It's okay I am pregnant" and then I frowned at myself...ugh it was not supposed to end so fast all the excitement and happiness my husband would put his hand on my belly and say my little tiny baby, he called it our little bean that's how big we thought it was, and he would call or text me and say my pregnant wife, I miss all of that, after I found out all was lost I was still sick from the hormones I refused to eat my preggie pops he bought me...It hurt to much to even look at them..I feel stuck right now :sad2:

I, too, want a baby so bad. I caught myself still having the same behaviors - eating, peeing every 5 seconds - and for a moment said the same thing "it's ok, I'm pregnant." :cry: I can't believe its been two weeks.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Sarah-Jane said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this part of the forum and I just want to say, I'm so sorry to everyone that we have to meet on here :( I miscarried naturally last Tuesday (15/3) and stopped bleeding yesterday (22/3)... I know no one will know for definite but roughly when do you all think AF will show? I had a regular 28 day cycle before hand. My OH and I are both so ready to try again although it's soon but the docs said I had to wait til I had one period. I know we have to wait 2 weeks til we can dtd which isn't a problem but we're so impatient! Especially if we have to wait 6-7 weeks for AF and then wait for ovulation! Nurses and Docs may think they know best but I'd rather hear things from people who have experienced it and listen to other peoples plans for TTC after a miscarriage.
> Thanks for reading xxx

Hey Sarah Jane. I am soooo sorry for your loss. If there's any comfort in any of this, it is knowing that you are not alone. I miscarried naturally on 3/8/11, which was also the last day I bled. I had some very light spotting for a day, if that - I attribute it to my body trying to "clean itself out." (sorry if TMI). We've started trying again already, taking prenatal pills and treating my body as a temple. Not sure if AF is coming soon, but we'll see.


----------



## Robertsgirl

Just an update..maybe someone can get an idea of whats going on....I have been cramping for the last 4 days my breasts are sore..I went from dry to sticky to creamy and today watery cervical fluid (sorry about the all the info) Last night I was having pulling or a stinging feeling in my vagina..I got up and took one of my LH test strips I got a positive..I checked my cervix and well it seems softer its just so far away it's hard to feel..I am so confused I was sure this pain was going to be my AF I have not had a period since my m/c it's been about 3 weeks since..The pain was really bad and I was sure I was gonna bleed...It sounds like I'm getting ready to ovulate..this is weird any one have any ideas??


----------



## WoodyA

Have u done a hpt recently?
Opks can detect hcg too

Cervix position could show either pg or ov so hard to say! Is it open or closed?


----------



## Robertsgirl

WoodyA said:


> Have u done a hpt recently?
> Opks can detect hcg too
> 
> Cervix position could show either pg or ov so hard to say! Is it open or closed?

Thanks WoodyA well yes I did take a home test..I thought very slightly there might have been something, my husband didn't think there was anything, but he also didn't agree that my face is oily today LOL..so I am unsure, should I test again maybe tomorrow or wait a few days? Does it matter that I tested with the HCG this afternoon and not morning? I felt my cervix again when I took the test it was easier to feel my cervix in the sitting position, and it seems maybe slightly open, hard to tell...one thing is it is kinda soft and flat and high.


----------



## WoodyA

I would certainly test again in a day or two using first morning urine

Good luck to you!


----------



## Robertsgirl

I was in such a rush this morning to get the kids to school and get to my class on time I forgot to test..And that's all I could think about in class...I fist took the LH and again got a positive, is this normal?? I took two hpt, and nothing just one line..I'm still cramping and today it was only on my left side but it was sooooo bad, no bleeding yet either I am going crazy trying to figure myself out I wish something would happen..What do you think about all this? Could something be wrong with my reproductive system, and causing a positive on my opks?


----------



## WoodyA

If I listened to opks I think I would have ovd twice! Who knows! Sorry I can't be much more help x


----------



## Robertsgirl

Ya weird oh well it will work out I am sure... Thanks for all your help :)


----------



## pink80

Hi Ladies, 

I went for my check up yesterday and they said there was still 2 clots and blood (with blood flow - whatever that means!!) and that I have to go back next week. Well I passed a fairly big clot last night, so I'm hoping the other will come out in the next few days. I've been taking preg tests every other day since saturday and they are definitely getting lighter, and my temp dropped this morning to a pre ov temp for the first time since I got my bfp, so I'm really hoping that means I'm getting back to normal - I can't wait to feel like we are actually moving forward, rather than being stuck - iykwim!

Good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Robertsgirl

pink80 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I went for my check up yesterday and they said there was still 2 clots and blood (with blood flow - whatever that means!!) and that I have to go back next week. Well I passed a fairly big clot last night, so I'm hoping the other will come out in the next few days. I've been taking preg tests every other day since saturday and they are definitely getting lighter, and my temp dropped this morning to a pre ov temp for the first time since I got my bfp, so I'm really hoping that means I'm getting back to normal - I can't wait to feel like we are actually moving forward, rather than being stuck - iykwim!
> 
> Good luck ladies :thumbup:

It should be over very soon I had little clots and then a big I suppose you could call it a clot, but once that passed it was days the bleeding slowed and it was done, my levels dropped super fast your almost out of the woods, I am now in limbo waiting for my AF or getting a BFP on my HPT I'll take either at this point..lol I really understand how you feel, I cant even believe it's been about 2 months for this whole ordeal, I can't wait for that BFP, I just know it's gonna happen soon..Keep me posted :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Robertsgirl said:


> Just an update..maybe someone can get an idea of whats going on....I have been cramping for the last 4 days my breasts are sore..I went from dry to sticky to creamy and today watery cervical fluid (sorry about the all the info) Last night I was having pulling or a stinging feeling in my vagina..I got up and took one of my LH test strips I got a positive..I checked my cervix and well it seems softer its just so far away it's hard to feel..I am so confused I was sure this pain was going to be my AF I have not had a period since my m/c it's been about 3 weeks since..The pain was really bad and I was sure I was gonna bleed...It sounds like I'm getting ready to ovulate..this is weird any one have any ideas??

any updates? Keep testing!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I think it's crazy that our experiences are soooo similar and our bodies are doing some of the same things.


----------



## Robertsgirl

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I think it's crazy that our experiences are soooo similar and our bodies are doing some of the same things.

It is crazy...I tested opks yesterday got a negative..My serge must have lasted for 3 days hopefully that means good strong egg....But really at this point I'll take anything it's starting to feel like forever and I don't know if I'll ovulate or even get my AF any time soon..I'm hanging in there :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Robertsgirl said:


> hang in there!!


----------



## kam78

My Emma was taken from me exactly 1 week ago today... I was 5 months along.. They let me deliver her and everything as if she was a normal birth, except she came in this world "sleeping".... I am completely devastated... I have other children from a previous marriage but this was going to be my fiancee's first... 

I have already made the decision I really want to try again , but he is very scared cuz I have a real crappy cervix ... Just wondering if anyone else here has a crappy cervix as well & if so, have you been successful with carrying a baby to term??

Still completely heartbroken & definately NOT ready to try anytime soon, BUT for future.... thanks so much ladies for your help : ))

~ Emma Gail~
Mar 25, 2011
20 weeks...
8.7 OZ
6 in long .....
Sleep peacefully my Angel..........&#9829;


----------



## Robertsgirl

kam78 said:


> My Emma was taken from me exactly 1 week ago today... I was 5 months along.. They let me deliver her and everything as if she was a normal birth, except she came in this world "sleeping".... I am completely devastated... I have other children from a previous marriage but this was going to be my fiancee's first...
> 
> I have already made the decision I really want to try again , but he is very scared cuz I have a real crappy cervix ... Just wondering if anyone else here has a crappy cervix as well & if so, have you been successful with carrying a baby to term??
> 
> Still completely heartbroken & definately NOT ready to try anytime soon, BUT for future.... thanks so much ladies for your help : ))
> 
> ~ Emma Gail~
> Mar 25, 2011
> 20 weeks...
> 8.7 OZ
> 6 in long .....
> Sleep peacefully my Angel..........

I am so sorry for your loss. My loss was not as tragic I was only 6 weeks and had a blighted ovum, this was my first m/c My husband and I both have children from our fist marriage, this would have been our first it hurts so much he is my best friend I have never loved any one like this a baby would have been so very special in it's own way. And I am not sure if this helps but a good friend of mine has a divided cervix and a double uterus and has 3 perfect children and the 4th on the way, she was told she would never hold a pregnancy, and yes there was a loss, but only one. You also have proof you can hold a pregnancy you have children, and some time will heal all, he is heart broken as well and we all grieve in different ways. I hope this helps any, and take good care of yourself :)


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hello everyone, how is everybody? I'm okay time seems to be crawling by for me, no AF yet and plenty of BFN's I have also had plenty of cramping so who knows what is going on with me, I wish something ANYTHING would happen I feel like I am stuck...I'm starting to think about options, maybe I can get on something to start my AF I think after another month of not having it I am going to have to do something maybe my Doctor will see me...I feel so down. I have my good and my bad days today is okay..Any way I'll continue to wait for it, I have stopped using my OPK's I will start them again after my AF comes and goes..Hope everyone is doing wonderful


----------



## Vic31

I just started my first AF since m/c. I really hoped it would never come although I guess now it has I can focus on a healthy cycle for the next time. Desperate to start again but feel like I'm am living TTC non-stop and it is becoming so unhealthy. I know I won't be happy until I get pregnant again though. What do you all do to get by and stay happy until that next BFP comes?


----------



## CKJ

Vic31 I know how u feel...it's all consuming because I'm now so desperate to b pg again but at same time wish I could have my ignorance back and not feel obsessed all the time!

My way of coping is to a) know my cycle-I'm using opks this month but will def try a fertility monitor if it doesn't happen in a few months so, ironically, I can try n stop thinking bout it all! N b) I'm trying to tell myself that every month will b a new chance, total pain to get AF BUT that's that cycle done n then u have a brand new chance. (don't get me wrong know that will soon get old but first month ttc after mc I hav to cling naievely to it!!)

Good luck to u
Xxx


----------



## Ilyjaylen2011

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I was 17 weeks along when we lost our baby. I was so heartbroken and still am. I stopped the bleeding a couple of weeks ago and can't wait to start to TTC. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Vic31

Thanks CKJ. I know what you mean. I find myself strangely excited at the start of each cycle. Once ovulation has passed though and I'm back in the TWW it is a nightmare and just think about the fact that I was pregnant and no longer am. Where are you in your cycle now?

Sorry to everybody on this thread. Good luck to you too. x


----------



## CKJ

I feel exactly the same each month!! I'm CD9, opk-ing all this month to c what happens when! Off on hols tomorrow so hoping sun n relaxation will help! My hubby is keen for me not to b too obsessed (little does he knw! Lol) BUT he has said if nothing by June we can get a clearblue monitor...I MAY hav bigged up the technology involved to appeal to his geeky nature ;-) as ppl on here seem to hav great results with it!

Won't b on here for 2 weeks now but good luck honey, the waiting is the worst isn't it? I find this forum a bit of a saviour!

Xxx


----------



## Robertsgirl

My AF still has not shown up..I m/c in feb :( I stopped bleeding march 15th..we have been "trying" since I, on the 27th I got a positive on my opk's and we dtd..I have been a roller coaster for days my breasts were tender...my cervix is very low and hard (sry about the tmi) I'm thinking my AF is coming, I hope something soon will happen I'm with you all on that the waiting is horrible! I am so sorry about all of your loses thanks for sharing your stories :) And baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Vic31

Robertsgirl, my af was quite late (even luteal phase was a few days longer). It's emotional because it does make you hope that it won't be coming at all. I wouldn't worry about not having af yet. Give it a little longer. This cycle was the worst TWW as I kept thinking how amazing it would be to be one of those women who catch it right away. I do feel strangely positive and 'fresh' now though like I'm ready to start from scratch. Hope you're not going too mad with the wait, I know I did! x


----------



## Vic31

Where are you off on holiday CKJ? Just what I could do with!!


----------



## CKJ

Off to Orlando!!! A tad over excited as u can tell. Had we waited until we'd originally planned to come off pill I'd hav been ovulating at the same time as I now am (v weird) so I'm hopeful we were destined to make babies on this holiday lol!
Xxx


----------



## Vic31

CKJ said:


> Off to Orlando!!! A tad over excited as u can tell. Had we waited until we'd originally planned to come off pill I'd hav been ovulating at the same time as I now am (v weird) so I'm hopeful we were destined to make babies on this holiday lol!
> Xxx

Wow, how lovely would that be! A little Disney baby! Have a wonderful time and enjoy all the BDing! x


----------



## Robertsgirl

Vic31 if you don't mind me asking how late? I am going a little lol..I took one of my OPK's today and the line was so faint..more faint then it ever has been...It's crazy I'm looking for signs in everything and it's signs for anything..the last few days my bbt has been high around 98.4, could it be due to the heater on in the morning? CKJ have fun in Florida my husband and I took a trip there 2 years ago we had a blast, I have never been to Disney world, but since we live in socal I have been to Disneyland a good amount, in fact we are gonna go this month, I can't wait..Good luck on the baby making all :)


----------



## Vic31

Well I was about a week late but know that other people have been much later. It 's terrible because try as I might I couldn't help thinking that I was pregnant again. I was absolutely obsessed with it all. I do feel s bit better now it's come though. I'm sure yours won't be too far away. How late are you? I haven't temped as heard that it's all over the place after a m/c and didn't think I could cope with one more thing to get myself worked up over. Good luck. Maybe try and get outside and forget about it, I know it's soo hard and something I could never do! x


----------



## Robertsgirl

Well I started a light pink/light brown spotting for me, maybe this is my period, I am happy for anything at this point..As for how late I was I have no idea, what do I go by? I was super excited today!! I feel like I'm finally moving forward!!!


----------



## Vic31

Been wondering how you were getting on. That's exactly how mine started and exactly how I felt. Mine was much lighter too. 
Just think if this cycle is the one you're already considered a day pregnant (I know that sounds mental but it's how we're getting through it!)
Good luck to us all, hopefully we'll all have some exciting and healing news to share soon. x


----------



## WoodyA

Vic31 said:


> Been wondering how you were getting on. That's exactly how mine started and exactly how I felt. Mine was much lighter too.
> Just think if this cycle is the one you're already considered a day pregnant (I know that sounds mental but it's how we're getting through it!)
> Good luck to us all, hopefully we'll all have some exciting and healing news to share soon. x

I like your way of thinking!!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Me too!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

kam78 said:


> My Emma was taken from me exactly 1 week ago today... I was 5 months along.. They let me deliver her and everything as if she was a normal birth, except she came in this world "sleeping".... I am completely devastated... I have other children from a previous marriage but this was going to be my fiancee's first...
> 
> I have already made the decision I really want to try again , but he is very scared cuz I have a real crappy cervix ... Just wondering if anyone else here has a crappy cervix as well & if so, have you been successful with carrying a baby to term??
> 
> Still completely heartbroken & definately NOT ready to try anytime soon, BUT for future.... thanks so much ladies for your help : ))
> 
> ~ Emma Gail~
> Mar 25, 2011
> 20 weeks...
> 8.7 OZ
> 6 in long .....
> Sleep peacefully my Angel..........

My heart hurts for you. I hope time is able to heal you and your fiance. I know that's the only thing that has help me and my fiance out during this time. I'm not sure about the cervix problem but I think anything is possible so don't give up on having your baby. Good luck hun and you are in my prayers!


----------



## GRACIE10

So sorry for your loss. I too am new here. I found out I was pregnant Jan 6th 2011 and m/c Jan 11. I was in shock and completely numb. This would have been our first child. The doctor said that we could try after a cycle surprisingly AF came Feb 18th, been irregular so this seemed early for me. 

Over the past few weeks I had quite a bit of anxiety becuase I didn't know what was going on with my body. I took 3 preganancy test that were negative (had bought some internet cheapies) period was late like 47 days but had only some symptoms. Then this past week I started getting really vivid and weird dreams like the first time I was pregnant so I decided to go buy FRER test, tested April 8 in the am and it had a faint line...am I seeing things is this cause I want it that I'm making this up. Decided to go to store and buy Digital HPT sure enough after not drinking for 4 hours I went home and on the display in said PREGNANT 1-2 weeks.

It's been confirmed but let me tell you it still doesn't feel real. Maybe getting through this week will let it sit in. I miscarried a week later and I was suppose to be 8 weeks but my blood test came back with low 200's that was a red flag. Now I'm debating about going to get a blood test this week. I have caught myself feeling and praying for my body not to let me down. Keep this one please! I also have been doing bootcamp for the past 8 months and have not had the energy that I normally have. I need to be cognizant of my body and how I'm feeling. 

Wish me luck ladies! 
As I am wishing you all the very best on your journey's and will keep you posted!


----------



## Robertsgirl

GRACIE10 said:


> So sorry for your loss. I too am new here. I found out I was pregnant Jan 6th 2011 and m/c Jan 11. I was in shock and completely numb. This would have been our first child. The doctor said that we could try after a cycle surprisingly AF came Feb 18th, been irregular so this seemed early for me.
> 
> Over the past few weeks I had quite a bit of anxiety becuase I didn't know what was going on with my body. I took 3 preganancy test that were negative (had bought some internet cheapies) period was late like 47 days but had only some symptoms. Then this past week I started getting really vivid and weird dreams like the first time I was pregnant so I decided to go buy FRER test, tested April 8 in the am and it had a faint line...am I seeing things is this cause I want it that I'm making this up. Decided to go to store and buy Digital HPT sure enough after not drinking for 4 hours I went home and on the display in said PREGNANT 1-2 weeks.
> 
> It's been confirmed but let me tell you it still doesn't feel real. Maybe getting through this week will let it sit in. I miscarried a week later and I was suppose to be 8 weeks but my blood test came back with low 200's that was a red flag. Now I'm debating about going to get a blood test this week. I have caught myself feeling and praying for my body not to let me down. Keep this one please! I also have been doing bootcamp for the past 8 months and have not had the energy that I normally have. I need to be cognizant of my body and how I'm feeling.
> 
> Wish me luck ladies!
> As I am wishing you all the very best on your journey's and will keep you posted!

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like you need lots of rest right now and the stress is just making it worse, take it easy. Do the blood test when your ready..I remember having to go do the blood test it was so hard. I found out on valentine evening that something was not right I went to the hospital and they did all these tests and told me I was fine another 2 weeks and it just got worse (the bleeding) so I called my doctor..I was sent in for blood work the next day..he didnt like the numbers so I had to go and do another blood test 3 days later...not good I then had to go for and ultrasound and then it was confirmed I had a blighted ovum, I was so mad at myself and I should not have been, and it's not your fault at all these things as horrible as they are they happen often :(..I pray that you don't have another loss. Hang tight if you need to talk I am here for you. Best of luck


----------



## Alpinestars

GRACIE10 - I love to read of BFP on here, each one gives me some hope and little more strength In the UK we don't get our bloods done, but I know that "when" I get my next BFP (positive thinking only when, not if!) I'll be so tentative until our 12 wk scan I'm already thinking about private scans 

Hope we all get the BFPs and support we need to follow
X


----------



## Robertsgirl

It's so true I am pulling for all my gals on here that are TTC the waiting is the hardest part of all I believe I was sure AF showed up for me I had light pink/brown on the 9th of april on the 10th it got darker and well today it's gone...I feel a little down about this I was sure it was here now I wonder if it was just a tease...Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Vic31

Remember that's just what mine was like, so confusing but I have read that it's not unusual. Hope you're doing OK today. x


----------



## Robertsgirl

Vic31 said:


> Remember that's just what mine was like, so confusing but I have read that it's not unusual. Hope you're doing OK today. x

Awww thank you I'm doing better actually started out on a weird note I was thinking my body just gave me a tease but I called my Doctor and they said very common for it to be short so just like you said..It's gone and may not come back..hopefully for 9 months..lol..I also told my Doctor of the nausea and he asked me if I would like to get blood work done, he does not trust my hpt..I said no for now..to many bad memories with blood work, but I do want to know could that have been implantation blood?? I'll find out soon I just had my morning tea and I feel like I may not keep it down hopefully I don't have a bug..How are you doing today??


----------



## Robertsgirl

I'm glad my AF came but wow it's been since the 9th and it's really heavy for me, I just can't wait to ovulate but I am so happy that finally something is going on with me. Any one else out there going through this, their first period after a m/c? How long should I bleed? And does anyone know if ovulation has anything to do with the length of a period, or does it come at a certain point? And one more thing (I'm just trying to keep myself busy) Is there a "ideal" diet I should try for TTC? Hope everyone is well tonight and have a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## Alpinestars

Hows it going ladies ?! I'm dreading my first AF if/when it comes (hopefully not but we will see!) as I will be away on holiday right on the 4-6 week post MC mark grrrrrrrr !!
Just what you want on an airplane and a poolside/beach holiday !!!! I know everyones different but I've read so many posts about it being heavy. Wait and see ........

I'm currently (although I wasn't going to!) using Opks just to see if I do ov this cycle as I'd like to know and then I know when to expect AF

Currently I have a LH line but not a +ve yet as not dark enough

Diet wise, I allowed myself a few glasses of wine after my MC but that's stopped again now, and I'm also just eating a healthy balanced diet with my 5 aday !

I'm taking wellwomen conception vits and DH is taking the wellman conception vits swapped back over to decaf coffee and avoiding aspartame products

Trying to get back into caring for myself and getting sone fresh air and me time Straight after and during the mc I really felt so so low so I'm consciously making an effort to get back on track

I'm also preparing myself for AF as I don't want to be disappointed if I dont get a BFP this month (easier said than done tho!)

So we will see what today's Opk says this afternoon !!

Baby dust to all
Jo





How's everyone else ?!


----------



## GRACIE10

Robertsgirl said:


> I'm glad my AF came but wow it's been since the 9th and it's really heavy for me, I just can't wait to ovulate but I am so happy that finally something is going on with me. Any one else out there going through this, their first period after a m/c? How long should I bleed? And does anyone know if ovulation has anything to do with the length of a period, or does it come at a certain point? And one more thing (I'm just trying to keep myself busy) Is there a "ideal" diet I should try for TTC? Hope everyone is well tonight and have a fantastic weekend!!!

Robertsgirl
When I got my Af post m/c it was 5 days heavy and not regular at all. As this was suppose to be my second cycle and I was late I didn't know if this is normal (but remember what is normal?) We are all different and what one may experience not all of us will. I didn't have any implantation bleed either pregnancies but some do and some don't.

I think the hardest thing for us to do is relax, but if we are stressed I think it can hinder your chances.

As for diet there are some recommendations, avoid caffine as it affects ovulation mucous, feed your man oysters, and eat a balanced diet.

I made it through the week, still have not gone for blood test but I have a midwife info session next week, I also bought some pampers which is starting to make it feel real!

I wish you all luck and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Lil miss

ive just had a mc, i was 6 weeks along, i went for a scan last week as i had bleeding and on the scan it showed no sac just a trail of blood, i didnt have to have any treatment for it they said it would get rid of itsself, ive stopped bleeding now, i always imagened that a mc would be painful and that people gush of blood, i got it totaly wrong, i had no pain and i only lost a little amount of blood each time i wiped although i did bleed for nearly two weeks, im in such a desperate state, ive waited 3 years to be a mother and when i did finaly get pregnant, i lost it! in a way atleast i know i can get pregnant now as i lost all hope of getting pregnant.i just keep telling myself that things happen for a reason!


----------



## Robertsgirl

GRACIE10 said:


> Robertsgirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad my AF came but wow it's been since the 9th and it's really heavy for me, I just can't wait to ovulate but I am so happy that finally something is going on with me. Any one else out there going through this, their first period after a m/c? How long should I bleed? And does anyone know if ovulation has anything to do with the length of a period, or does it come at a certain point? And one more thing (I'm just trying to keep myself busy) Is there a "ideal" diet I should try for TTC? Hope everyone is well tonight and have a fantastic weekend!!!
> 
> Robertsgirl
> When I got my Af post m/c it was 5 days heavy and not regular at all. As this was suppose to be my second cycle and I was late I didn't know if this is normal (but remember what is normal?) We are all different and what one may experience not all of us will. I didn't have any implantation bleed either pregnancies but some do and some don't.
> 
> I think the hardest thing for us to do is relax, but if we are stressed I think it can hinder your chances.
> 
> As for diet there are some recommendations, avoid caffine as it affects ovulation mucous, feed your man oysters, and eat a balanced diet.
> 
> I made it through the week, still have not gone for blood test but I have a midwife info session next week, I also bought some pampers which is starting to make it feel real!
> 
> I wish you all luck and lots of baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Thanks for writing.
wow I didn't know that about caffeine. I don't remember if I had implantation bleeding that's bad I had my last child 4 years ago..It really is hard to relax your right and it's so important to do so. My hubby loves oysters so that should be easy, what does that do by the way? It sounds like your doing well and that's great to hear keep me posted :)


----------



## Robertsgirl

Lil miss said:


> ive just had a mc, i was 6 weeks along, i went for a scan last week as i had bleeding and on the scan it showed no sac just a trail of blood, i didnt have to have any treatment for it they said it would get rid of itsself, ive stopped bleeding now, i always imagened that a mc would be painful and that people gush of blood, i got it totaly wrong, i had no pain and i only lost a little amount of blood each time i wiped although i did bleed for nearly two weeks, im in such a desperate state, ive waited 3 years to be a mother and when i did finaly get pregnant, i lost it! in a way atleast i know i can get pregnant now as i lost all hope of getting pregnant.i just keep telling myself that things happen for a reason!

I am so sorry for your loss, it's a horrible painful tragedy. I was 6 weeks as well when I found out I was having a m/c. My hcg levels were climbing but very slow, I was having dark brown discharge and sometimes pink, after a week of waiting and doing blood work my Doctor had me come in for an ultrasound....there was nothing there but a sac..it was horrible..time has gone by pretty fast it was about 2 weeks and the m/c was over I had my first AF on the 9th and I believe it's over today so I get a fresh clean start, just hang in there it will be over soon and things will move on and you will have your healthy pregnancy in months time :) It sounds like your already moving along, cry it out don't hold it in and you did nothing wrong things do happen for a reason and this is unfair, but your not alone. Take care of yourself and stay in touch :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Lil miss said:


> ive just had a mc, i was 6 weeks along, i went for a scan last week as i had bleeding and on the scan it showed no sac just a trail of blood, i didnt have to have any treatment for it they said it would get rid of itsself, ive stopped bleeding now, i always imagened that a mc would be painful and that people gush of blood, i got it totaly wrong, i had no pain and i only lost a little amount of blood each time i wiped although i did bleed for nearly two weeks, im in such a desperate state, ive waited 3 years to be a mother and when i did finaly get pregnant, i lost it! in a way atleast i know i can get pregnant now as i lost all hope of getting pregnant.i just keep telling myself that things happen for a reason!

Aww lil miss. I'm so sorry for your loss. We are all here for you. Everything happens for a reason and just know that the odds are in your favor for your next child. Fxx'd for you. Good luck TTC!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:friends: hey there. just saying :wave:. In the tww feeling :loopy:. Wanting to test but holding off for at least the second week in May. Hope everything is moving along for you.


----------



## Robertsgirl

Blu_Butterfly said:


> :friends: hey there. just saying :wave:. In the tww feeling :loopy:. Wanting to test but holding off for at least the second week in May. Hope everything is moving along for you.

Blu I bet you'll get a BFP I bet it's hard to wait that long!!!! I'll be there soon myself, it seems like for ever this whole ordeal has been a huge waiting spree..
But I am so happy your spirits have been high and it gives me hope..Keep that positive attitude and I'll talk to you soon :)


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hello ladies how is everybody and where is everyone at on our TTC journey? My first AF after my m/c was 8 days long, light and heavy...I'm having symptoms that my ovulation is on it's way and I have been testing with my OPK's and they have been getting darker so I am super excited..It's just lots of waiting but I have a feeling it will all be worth it soon..So I hope everyone is doing well I am looking forward to some happy stories and I am also here if any one is having a hard time and just would like some one to vent to...Baby dust to everyone!! :)


----------

